# 'blue Peter' Pocket Watch Stand



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Take one kitchen roll holder (Matalan) a packet of small brass cuphooks (B&Q) and a collection of pocket watches (E-bay and car boot sales). The only tool required is a small drill to make pilot holes in the wooden upright.

Space the cup hooks in pairs and at 90 degree intervals - 10 will fit comfortably on a 1' column.

................. and the end result : -










Before decorating your stand it may be worthwhile to prepare spouse/partner with (exaggerated) tales of fantastic bargains, so when the obvious question is asked you can truthfully say "the whole stand cost less than a fiver".









Julian L


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> Take one kitchen roll holder (Matalan) a packet of small brass cuphooks (B&Q) and a collection of pocket watches (E-bay and car boot sales). The only tool required is a small drill to make pilot holes in the wooden upright.
> 
> Space the cup hooks in pairs and at 90 degree intervals - 10 will fit comfortably on a 1' column.
> 
> ...










I'm into a bit of Heath Robinson myself; well done Julian looks great.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Good idea Julian - it looks great


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a pretty cool idea... nice one


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Julian - Nice one that I,ve been trying to think of ways to keep my collection- Well done









Rabbit


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's great! I'm going to make one.

Next modification is to detach the upright from the base and fit it to a pivot with a low-geared electric motor so it rotates...

...OK, maybe that's going a bit too far


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one, that's a very effective design you have come up with Julian.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for that idea Julian - I made two today for my collection.








Rabbit


----------

